# Instrument cluster mods/upgrades



## rdi (Jun 17, 2013)

Wanted to see what kind of cluster mods or upgrades people have done on any generation vw. 

I personally love the mk4 clusters and being a mk4 golf tdi owner, this is what I've done


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

I can dig it! :thumbup:

I've been modding clusters in my own cars since the mid 80s.

Here is a company in Germany that does some cool mods.







In German, this link shows a color LCD mod.

http://www.car-pc.info/phpBB2/printview.php?t=25293&start=0


----------



## Einkaufswagen (Oct 25, 2009)

I have dabbled with the mk4 cluster building my own from various audi, vw, and other parts.

Part of it. The rest is in my build thread somewhere.


----------



## Spunker (Feb 3, 2014)

Einkaufswagen said:


> I have dabbled with the mk4 cluster building my own from various audi, vw, and other parts.
> 
> Part of it. The rest is in my build thread somewhere.


UGH SEEIG THIS ALWAYS MAKES ME WANT TO FINISH MY FIS.

Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


----------

